# Left hand side of posts



## jev (Jan 3, 2009)

How can i get "TT owners club member" to appear on the left of my posts? Mine just says "forum member"

Please advise


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Send a PM to "Nem" (Nick, TTOC Chairman) who will add you to the TTOC group.


----------

